# Cystitis Just Before My Period



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I have an ongoing battle with cystitis - the GP thinks that its probably "chemical" cystitis - ie caused or sensitised by my anti-d medication. I can live with it - but I have noticed its always considerably worse just before I come on and then seems to alleviate. I dunno, perhaps I'm more dehydrated or summat around then - I'm notoriously poor at drinking sufficient quantities of water and thats something I am trying to address.Just wondered whether any of you girlies has problems in this area - or has battles with cystitis in general. Any comments warmly and soggily appreciated.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sue sorry you've been going through this problem repeatedly.You and your dr. are right that medication can induce cystitis... It's such a catch 22 when it comes to the side effects of meds... Has your dr. given you any meds to counteract the side effects of the anti-d's? And your dr. also said that it could be chemical cystitis -- I'm wondering if you've checked into the things in your environment (house, bathroom, etc.) to see if anything could contain chemicals that make you allergic? Usually chemical cystitis can be reduced by eliminating those chemicals. Like you said, drinking more water and not delaying when needing to go are good ways to cope. A heating pad may also be a good idea. From my own experience and from what you've written here, I also suspect that it could also have to do with hormones -- I usually have cloudy urine before my period and the frequency increases and I also have to get up a couple times during the night. I don't have pain or anything, but it's annoying enough to bring itself into my awareness. I found it a good idea to drink more water during the day, but stop taking any liquid in after 8:00 p.m.. The Mayo Clinic website also has quite a few great suggestions on how to reduce its occurrence: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cystitis/...TION=prevention


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks darl - this is helpful though there is no way I'm getting into more meds to balance the ones I'm on - I like the idea of a heating pad and I'm sure you are right about water - am I the only person in the known universe who hates water!!!!!Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

{{{Sue}}} I'm so sorry you can't get any meds to counteract this side effect. You're not alone in the not drinking enough water -- if I don't force myself to remember and to actually do it, I always unfailingly forget to drink water. And by the end of a day, I could make myself physically ill without remembering to drink water and still unable to figure out why I don't feel well, lol. So, like, now everyday when I get up I make a mental note to myself that I should at least drink 3 glasses of water and also not to hold it when i need to go -- it's so hard sometimes! So I can completely relate... And yeah, heating pad is great, isn't it? And a hot shower may be good, too. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh well I'm glad I'm not alone - my daughter Clare actually LOVES water, bizarre - like admitting you actually like eating slugs and worms just for fun, or watching ManU for pleasure or summat.No, I'm sure I probably could get summat to combat the cystitis but I'm concerned enough being on one med - I don't want to go onto more thats all.Sue


----------

